# Of course Windows 10 spies on you and then rats you out.



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...indows-10-you-can-end-up-in-jail-3193968.html



> Finally, we will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to: 1.comply with applicable law or respond to valid legal process, including from law enforcement or other government agencies; 2.protect our customers, for example to prevent spam or attempts to defraud users of the services, or to help prevent the loss of life or serious injury of anyone; 3.operate and maintain the security of our services, including to prevent or stop an attack on our computer systems or networks; or 4.protect the rights or property of Microsoft, including enforcing the terms governing the use of the services – however, if we receive information indicating that someone is using our services to traffic in stolen intellectual or physical property of Microsoft, we will not inspect a customer’s private content ourselves, but we may refer the matter to law enforcement.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

This is an interesting setting, and cant be turned off. 

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/feedback-diagnostics-privacy-faq


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Your set top box takes 35w whether it's off or on. It's already ratting you out.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

George Orwell was 31 years early


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

wallmaxx said:


> George Orwell was 31 years early


Sorta' related > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panopticon


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Where is the line drawn with creative endeavors? When will things designed on one's computer become the intellectual property of the operating system or software provider?

Is it to the point where one should have a computer that is 100% offline?

This **** along with the outrage culture we lovingly live in now is getting ridiculous....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

The fix has been made by hackers.

Microsoft has been accused of these behaviors since the www became popular.

And its not just them.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What fix is that?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

God this all sounds like a lot of horse **** to me, maybe it is true maybe not, I don't know. Time will tell of course.

That on-line magazine doesn't seem like the best source of news to me. I has an article about a hit-man for Clintons? WTF is that about?
I don't much care for the Clintons at all but Jesus people, I think we need to keep a healthy bit of skepticism with the stuff that is posted on print and on the internet.

Andy.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/privacy/privacy/policy/privacy-policy/


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Concerns about the keylogger have been since the technical preview.

I'm not aching to have w10 on a used machine, the next new one likely will, here's the manual method for now:

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/07/30/windows-10-privacy-settings/

I'd expect somebody to have a single EXE floating around in the next few days to automate it all.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

GettingBy said:


> Your set top box takes 35w whether it's off or on. It's already ratting you out.


Guess I'm not tech savvy enough to translate that....

What is a "set top box" and what is "35w"?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Set top box is the least of our worries, my TV and xbox has internet and a camera mounted to it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have one of the last dumb plasma tvs. I am in no hurry to upgrade to a Sammy spy box.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have 2 of them. One 32" and one 50". No spying on me though the TV. I have a mini cable box. That might be listening.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fresh in my inbox, longtime fellow member at reboot.pro (also on forums.mydigitallife.info/) crafted a "all-in-one script"

http://reboot.pro/topic/20622-windows-10-enterprise-mother-of-all-tweak-scripts/


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternativ...indows-10-you-can-end-up-in-jail-3193968.html

*
If you install Windows 10 you can end up in jail*

(Before It's News)


Disturbing news, Microsoft says is reading and accessing all the content in your computer, mail, movies, data, audio,excel files,pictures,****,pirated items,torrents,illegal speech, etc. and if they find something illegal,you will be accused as a criminal to FBI and local Police

The part about files is only if you use cloud storage like OneDrive, gDrive, etc. If you are using those, then you know you are giving up your privacy.

here is the statement:

*“We will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to.”*

Windows 10 is spying on almost everything you do – here’s how to opt out

Windows 10 is amazing. Windows 10 is fantastic. Windows 10 is glorious. Windows 10 is faster, smoother and more user-friendly than any Windows operating system that has come before it. Windows 10 is everything Windows 8 should have been, addressing nearly all of the major problems users had with Microsoft’s previous-generation platform in one fell swoop.

But there’s something you should know: As you read this article from your newly upgraded PC, Windows 10 is also spying on nearly everything you do.

It’s your own fault if you don’t know that Windows 10 is spying on you. That’s what people always say when users fail to read through a company’s terms of service document, right?

Well, here is Microsoft’s 12,000-word service agreement. Some of it is probably in English. We’re pretty sure it says you can’t steal Windows or use Windows to send spam, and also that Microsoft retains the right to take possession of your first-born child if it so chooses. And that’s only one of several documents you’ll have to read through.

Actually, here’s one excerpt from Microsoft’s privacy statement that everyone can understand: ——————–

*Finally, we will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to: 1.comply with applicable law or respond to valid legal process, including from law enforcement or other government agencies; 2.protect our customers, for example to prevent spam or attempts to defraud users of the services, or to help prevent the loss of life or serious injury of anyone; 3.operate and maintain the security of our services, including to prevent or stop an attack on our computer systems or networks; or 4.protect the rights or property of Microsoft, including enforcing the terms governing the use of the services – however, if we receive information indicating that someone is using our services to traffic in stolen intellectual or physical property of Microsoft, we will not inspect a customer’s private content ourselves, but we may refer the matter to law enforcement.*

———–

If that sentence sent shivers down your spine, don’t worry. As invasive as it is, Microsoft does allow Windows 10 users to opt out of all of the features that might be considered invasions of privacy. Of course, users are opted in by default, which is more than a little disconcerting, but let’s focus on the solution.

Rock Paper Shotgun has broken things down into four main bullet points that will guide you through regaining control of your personal data.

*First*, you’ll want to open Settings and click on Privacy. There, you’ll find 13 different screens — yes, 13 — to go through, and you’ll want to disable anything that seems worrying. The blog notes that most of the important settings can be found on theGeneral tab, though other tabs are important as well. For example, you’ll definitely want to adjust what types of data each app on your system can access.

*Next*, users should consider dumping Cortana. Yes, the voice-driven assistant iseasily one of the best new features in Windows 10, but it also plays fast and loose with your data. As a result, many users will find that the benefits do not outweigh the risks.

*For the third task*, you’ll have to venture outside the confines of your PC and hit the web. Perhaps this is a good opportunity to check out Microsoft’s nifty new Edge browser. In it, click on this link and set both “Personalised ads in this browser” and “Personalised ads wherever I use my Microsoft account” to off. This will disable Microsoft’s Google-style ad tracking features.

*The last tip* is one that most users will likely forgo, as it is a bit excessive. Rock Paper Shotgun recommends removing your Microsoft account from Windows 10 completely and using a newly made local account instead. This way, Microsoft doesn’t grab hold of all your data to sync it across machines. To us that’s a great and useful feature, but if you want to kill it just follow the link below in our source section for complete instructions and plenty more details.

[Source…]

Philosophers stone – selected views from the boat http://philosophers-stone.co.uk


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://boingboing.net/2015/08/14/even-when-you-turn-on-win-10.html#more-414215


In bed with the ruling class. 

http://boingboing.net/2015/08/14/even-when-you-turn-on-win-10.html#more-414215


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.darkreading.com/endpoint...t-windows-10-abandons-privacy/a/d-id/1322027?

*Microsoft's Remarkable Pivot: Windows 10 Abandons Privacy*

You can read all you want about Windows 10 powerful new privacy features, but that doesn't mean you have them.

The Windows 10 reviews are pouring in and the general consensus seems to be that it rocks (especially over Windows 8). It’s feature-rich, fun, and best of all, free. So why then is Slate.com calling it a privacy nightmare in dire need of reform? Because most of the powerful privacy settings are turned off by default. Yikes. Forget Clippy ever happened. There’s a new Microsoft sheriff annoying users in town.

The issue comes down to your personal information. Microsoft is acting as if it wants to collect lots of yours, more than it ever has before. And it’s not telling us why. In an Edward Snowden world, that scares people, as well it should. Sure, in certain instances it makes logical sense. Take Cortana for example, your friendly neighborhood personal digital assistant. Just like Apple’s Siri, in order to give you good ideas, Cortana needs to get to know you, your interests, and where you like to hang out. You can play with her settings if you choose, but the onus rests entirely on you. And therein lies the fundamental flaw of Windows 10: everything is on you.

You can read all you want about Windows 10 privacy features, but that doesn’t mean you have them. It’s kind of odd. A company builds powerful privacy into its application but then leaves it up to you to become Sherlock Holmes to find them. Even worse, Microsoft doesn’t highlight this fact. There’s no FYI; no “just in case you’re wondering.” Most people will never know what’s missing or in fact what they’ve got. 

To those who know about the privacy issue and want to resolve it, there’s another mountain to climb: changing the settings. This is not a one-click procedure. If you have the time and patience and want to go all techno-geek, then you can probably get there. If not, you’re kind of screwed. The end result is that everyday people won’t bother. They’ll opt for leaving well enough alone over being mired in some techno-hell. Isn’t that why most of us stick too long with technology, even when we know change would be for the better?

So what was Microsoft thinking? On the one hand, there’s the whole issue of keeping up with the Jones’s. Apple, Facebook, Google, all of Microsoft’s main competitors, collect information about you. Microsoft does too for that matter. But Apple and its CEO Tim Cook, as shown in recent speeches and blogs, suggest they want to change their tune. Microsoft looks like it potentially does too, but it sounds like the wrong song. 

Secondly, as Forrester Research’s Tyler Shields points out, it’s simple addition. Microsoft makes money off of its value-added services. If you offer those services as an opt-in, something that requires action and thought, most people tend to opt-out. If you reverse the equation, then most people are already opted-in and either uninformed about or uninterested in taking the time to reverse the settings.

Here’s what I recommend. Take care of business yourself. First off, start with an easy action item. 
*Turn off Wi-Fi Sense*, which is on by default. Wi-Fi Sense connects you to trusted Wi-Fi networks around you that your friends use. Hey, I get it. Not all of us have data plans. Sometimes we exceed our limits. And it’s kind of cool to chill in a room with friends and share the same network. But Wi-Fi Sense automatically shares access with everyone in your Outlook address book as well as your frenemies on Facebook whom you want to make feel small with exaggerations of your high life.

Next, *stick with your own local account.* Microsoft wants you to create a Microsoft account (formerly known as a Live ID). It’s all part of the wave that companies such as Facebook and Google ride where your whole life sits in a single account. They tell you it’s so easy and convenient, that you can access your stuff on any device. It also means they can lump your data together, making it easier to collect. I don’t trust that idea myself, not without clear protection of data and a transparent privacy policy, which is what I set up at my own social media company, MeWe.

Finally, I would *fire Cortana*. Take her off everything, except maybe your phone. If she’s on your phone, then minimize what you want her to know. Keep her as a work friend, one who only needs to know one aspect of your life instead of the entire you.

Microsoft is not the first to follow such user-unfriendly practices, nor will they be the last. That’s why we need to continue to demand that companies clearly inform users about the information they collect, how they use it, and where it goes. Only use companies and applications that follow such practices. In these modern times, actions really can speak much louder than words. In this case, yours can impact how Microsoft responds in this instance and others in the future. 

Mark Weinstein is one of the USA's leading social media and privacy experts and CEO of MeWe.com. Mark is a founder of social networking, a leading privacy advocate, and author of the award-winning Habitually Great book series. Mark is revolutionizing online communication at ... View Full Bio
More Insights


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.slate.com/articles/techn..._how_bad_they_are_and_how_to_plug_them.2.html


Broken Windows Theory

(Continued from Page 1)
That leaves, however, the other 12 Privacy sections. I recommend going through all of them, painful as that may be, and carefully assessing what you’re willing to share. In a pinch, however, there’s only one really important one that wasn’t already changed during install, which is under Account info:










This gives any app you install permission to see an arbitrary amount of your account info. Until Microsoft makes this considerably more fine-grained and transparent, as Apple and Google have done with their app stores, it’s a bad idea to leave it on.

Microsoft will encourage you to create a “Microsoft account” (formerly known as a Live ID) so that signing on to Windows is akin to signing into Microsoft’s online services. In this Microsoft is following Apple’s lead of associating your OS with a single account. This is the single biggest privacy compromise you can make. As long as you’re signed in, Microsoft could conceivably upload whatever data it wants to your server-side profile without you knowing. Without a Microsoft account, it’s harder (though hardly impossible) for Microsoft to lump your data together, and it disables other potentially problematic features like Wi-Fi Sense. Not using a Microsoft account will single-handedly protect you from many of Microsoft’s attempts to collapse the local-remote distinction in its privacy policies. Instead, use a local account, and use Gmail or Yahoo Mail or anything other than Microsoft.










Don’t Let Microsoft Steal Your Bandwidth

By default, Microsoft turns your computer into a peer-to-peer node to help it distribute Windows 10 updates, in order to save Microsoft server bandwidth costs. “Microsoft calls it Windows Update Delivery Optimization,” or WUDO. WUDO really should have been turned off by default, because it may slow you down and may even cost you additional money if you have a metered connection. Instead, it is also one of the hardest settings to turn off, requiring clicking through four obscure screens. I’ll walk you through it.

First, start up Settings and click on Update & security.










In the Windows Update screen of Update & security, select Advanced options.










In Advanced options, select Choose how updates are delivered. (You may also want to change the drop down to “Notify to schedule restart” so that Windows won’t spontaneously reboot your machine after installing updates.)










Finally—finally!—turn off peer-to-peer distribution of updates:










It’s almost as though Microsoft didn’t want you changing that setting. (Microsoft really wants your bandwidth.)

Don’t Use Edge or Cortana

Microsoft’s Siri-imitating Cortana personal assistant and its new Edge browser are designed to take advantage of as much personal information as possible to customize user experience, take annotations, and learn all about you. Until Microsoft clarifies its privacy policies, I recommend against using them. Stick with Firefox or Chrome as a browser, or even good old Internet Explorer.

This is not a complete list, but it hits the most important spots where Microsoft has made the defaults uncomfortably intrusive, nosy, or simply greedy. Microsoft needs to centralize these and other settings in a far more transparent and easy-to-understand box, clarify their implications, and pledge to users that it won’t upend their privacy settings in so egregious a way again. Until then, protect yourself.

This article is part of Future Tense, a collaboration among Arizona State University, New America, and Slate. Future Tense explores the ways emerging technologies affect society, policy, and culture. To read more, visit the Future Tense blog and the Future Tense home page. You can also follow us on Twitter.

Page 2 of 2
150803_BIT_Windows10-Holes
Windows 10 is currently a privacy morass in dire need of reform.
Photo illustration by Lisa Larson-Walker. Photo by Sven Bannuscher/Thinkstock.

Windows 10 is the operating system Microsoft needs. In other words, it’s not Windows 8, a Frankenstein’s monster of a tablet-plus-desktop OS that alienated everyone from PC manufacturers to corporate users. Instead, Windows 10 is an incremental improvement on Windows 7, one that is faster, slicker, and has some new bells and whistles, like virtual desktops and functional tablet support. One of Windows 10’s leaps, unfortunately, is straight into your personal data.

David Auerbach David Auerbach
Apple and Google may have ignited the trend of collecting increasing amounts of their customers’ information, but with Windows 10, Microsoft has officially joined that race. By default, Windows 10 gives itself the right to pass loads of your data to Microsoft’s servers, use your bandwidth for Microsoft’s own purposes, and profile your Windows usage. Despite the accolades Microsoft has earned for finally doing its job, Windows 10 is currently a privacy morass in dire need of reform.

150803_BIT_Windows10-01
Some of the many, many privacy settings in Windows 10.
Screenshot via Microsoft

The problems start with Microsoft’s ominous privacy policy, which is now included in the Windows 10 end-user license agreement so that it applies to everything you do on a Windows PC, not just online. (Disclosure: I worked for Microsoft in the days of Windows XP.) It uses some scary broad strokes:

Finally, we will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary.
Some have spun conspiracy theories out of that language. I’m more inclined to blame vagueness and sloppiness, not ill intent. With some public pressure, Microsoft is likely to specify how and why it will share your data. But even that won’t excuse Microsoft’s ham-fisted incursion into users’ data, nor how difficult it is restore the level of privacy back to what it was in Windows 7 and 8. Apple’s and Google’s privacy policies both have their own issues of collection and sharing, but Microsoft’s is far vaguer when it comes to what the company collects, how it will use it, and who it will share it with—partly because Microsoft’s one-size-fits-all privacy policy currently applies to all your data, whether it’s on your own machine or in the cloud. As Microsoft puts it:

Rather than residing as a static software program on your device, key components of Windows are cloud-based. … In order to provide this computing experience, we collect data about you, your device, and the way you use Windows.
In other words, Microsoft won’t treat your local data with any more privacy than it treats your data on its servers and may upload your local data to its servers arbitrarily—unless you stop Microsoft from doing so. Microsoft’s security story has been far from perfect; this move could make it far worse. For now, it’s not easy to restrict what Windows collects, but here’s how.

Don’t Use Express Settings During Setup

During installation, Microsoft will encourage you to accept its “express install” defaults. Without exceptions, these defaults will result in the maximum sharing of your information with Microsoft. Instead, select the “custom install” option, which will bring up a bunch of toggles. The first set of toggles, concerning personalization and location, looks like this:

150803_BIT_Windows10-02
Turn these off.
Screenshot via Microsoft

These settings all send your personal data to Microsoft with little upside for you (unless you like customized advertising). I recommend turning them all off.

The second set of toggles is more cryptic but more important:

150803_BIT_Windows10-03
Turn these off too.
Screenshot via Microsoft

While the first two settings here, for SmartScreen and page prediction, simply send more of your activity to Microsoft, the next two are subtler. Automatic connection to open hotspots and to your contact’s networks means that your computer will connect to certain networks without your explicit consent. Unless you trust Microsoft’s judgment and all of your contacts, it’s best to disable those. Last, sending error and diagnostic information may seem harmless, but when something goes wrong, that “information” might include tons of sensitive stuff—if you were editing a spreadsheet of your romantic dalliances when your computer crashed, it’ll get uploaded. If you feel like helping out Microsoft, you can leave this enabled, but I turned it off.

Turn Off the Secret Settings

The install settings are only a subset of Windows 10’s privacy settings, which occupy more than a dozen different pages and dialogue boxes across the user interface, none of them in plain sight. Moreover, one of them reveals that Microsoft wasn’t being quite honest during setup. When you turned off “Send error and diagnostic information,” you really only turned it down from “Full” to “Enhanced.” To really reduce the amount of information sent to Microsoft, you need to go to the Start menu, select Settings, choose Privacy from the list of settings, and then go to the Feedback and Diagnostics section:

150803_BIT_Windows10-04
Settings->Privacy: Set diagnostic and usage data to “Basic.”
Screenshot via Microsoft

Choosing “Basic” will keep the amount of random data sent to Microsoft to a minimum.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I went downstairs last night around 2am to find my son's Win10 computer on and active. I've put a program in there that can force the machine to hibernate. Hibernate is a function that stores your actions in memory and then shuts off the computer. When you turn it back on you are back where you left off. Sleep on the other hand, the computer stays on and the computer just goes into a low power mode.

So I can't be sure that my son put it into hibernate last night, but that's what he normally does. So....did this computer turn itself back on and report back to the mothership? I would really like to know this. Because if it's true the power strip is going to be turned off after it goes into hibernation.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> So....did this computer turn itself back on and report back to the mothership?


waking dead

Buy an extra hammer. Keep it next to the bed. If you have to use it, aim for the CPU.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Why is everyone so paranoid about this to begin with? What personal data is everyone afraid to be revealed if its being revealed in the first place that everyone is talking about or blowing smoke all over the internet especially people who dislike windows.

People work on theirs computers daily and they pass along much more sensitive information than most will ever encounter. Payrolls being done, money being transferred in enormous amounts, businesses being conducted and all kinds of files being stored on theirs system, etc.

I guess the only people should be worried or paranoid should be the people who store personal information on theirs pc, like credit card numbers, or other personal information (which is stupid) or visit terrorist sites, or searching for bomb making manuals from website which are blacklisted, or looking for kiddie ****, doing illegal transactions, etc. Internet is packed with all that crap and pretty much its all out in the open and for the most part nothing is being shut down and available at any time. 
Other than that all that "tracking to get personal info" LOL what a load of BS. So if everyone so worried, shut down automatic updates, kill power to your PC every time you walk away to take a leak or get a drink of water, etc because if there is power, the information can be retracted at anytime.

There is more important things to worry about, because millions use windows all over the world and frankly speaking nobody gives a s^*t, they get it plug it in, use it and enjoy it.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

greg24k said:


> Why is everyone so paranoid about this to begin with? *What personal data is everyone afraid to be revealed if its being revealed in the first place* that everyone is talking about or blowing smoke all over the internet especially people who dislike windows.
> 
> People work on theirs computers daily and they pass along much more sensitive information than most will ever encounter. Payrolls being done, money being transferred in enormous amounts, businesses being conducted and all kinds of files being stored on theirs system, etc.
> 
> ...



When people can have access to everything you say and do, that can become power over you.

Our Founders weren't retards for restricting government from invading our privacy. How much of a stretch is it for government to circumvent that part of the Constitution by letting businesses gather petabytes of data on everyone? 

Why do you think its fine to allow people to gather such information?

If it's so valuable.......they should have to pay to get it from me.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No one should have access to my personal data for any reason without my consent or by a warrant issued by a judge stating specifically my name and exactly what they are going after.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And yes, my son put the computer into hibernate mode as I taught him to do.

So this computer powered itself up by itself and did who knows what....


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> When people can have access to everything you say and do, that can become power over you.
> 
> Our Founders weren't retards for restricting government from invading our privacy. How much of a stretch is it for government to circumvent that part of the Constitution by letting businesses gather petabytes of data on everyone?
> 
> ...


Where you born 10 min ago? Goverment been invading your privacy in one form or another since the day Government was around. Only now it can be done in the most sophisticated way and the only way we know about it is because some people exposed this information. In the old days they would be hung or shot... In todays days, they be locked up and we be paying to feed them,so they can relax in the comfort Inn where they can exercise, watch TV, etc.

You want to keep your privacy, use a pay phone and keep your personal information in your valet and even that can be lifted by a pickpocket or some sophisticated scanner that you can buy online.

You think any Browser or a Virus scanner can protect your information? Our Government can't keep all their information secured, someone hacked and took it all, so you worry about your little desktop and what you keep there? Give me a break.

Think about it... what private information are you worried to reveal? A few **** sites you or your kid visits? What you afraid someone will hear you say? Sure if you talking about taking out a bridge, I would be worried about... But if you on a business trip and you want to cyber fk your wife or girlfriend on skype, or I email or text my friend and ask him if he has any weed, I don't give a s*^t who is listening, there is nothing anybody can do, and if they try that would be invasion of privacy and I will make some money off of it. 

Special agencies they know who they have to listen too and that is a must for every country because that is the security measures you have to take to protect your country and people in it.

As microsoft goes or any other browser, who gives a s^*t, I certainly don't, because if you think you can put a checkmark in your privacy settings to maintain your privacy, thinking that you're secured... you got another thing coming my Friend.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> And yes, my son put the computer into hibernate mode as I taught him to do.
> 
> So this computer powered itself up by itself and did who knows what....


Just so you know:

Jumping out of hibernation has been an occasional issue ever since the first WOL (Wake On Lan) board was produced.

Sometimes, it's just a setting in BIOS, or a Task that Windows Scheduler knows about - that the user may not be aware of.

Stuff like automatic software updates, virus scans, printer communicating back to the software (HP is famous for this).

Windows 10 does talk to the mothership more than prior versions, and Microsoft's Licensing agreement makes it clear that they "may" keep your information private - but they're also not making any promises.

Most outside hacks that "steal" information only require a browser and the browser cache files - the OS is insignificant, except "malware of the week" tends to "tune" their technique for the most common OS.


After checking for the basics like Task Manager, you could open up the Services console and see what's installed (windows button/ type "services.msc").

EDIT: Here's a link to HP's troubleshooting page. It appears to cover the hibernation issues well - brand doesn't matter.

http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03383935


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

greg24k said:


> Where you born 10 min ago? Goverment been invading your privacy in one form or another since the day Government was around. Only now it can be done in the most sophisticated way and the only way we know about it is because some people exposed this information. In the old days they would be hung or shot... In todays days, they be locked up and we be paying to feed them,so they can relax in the comfort Inn where they can exercise, watch TV, etc.
> 
> You want to keep your privacy, use a pay phone and keep your personal information in your valet and even that can be lifted by a pickpocket or some sophisticated scanner that you can buy online.
> 
> ...


If you want to give up..............that's your call.:thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> If you want to give up..............that's your call.:thumbsup:


I never thought about it until I read about this concerns... Have you been doing something to stop it? Any advice... if it makes any sense I might join you!?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

greg24k said:


> I never thought about it until I read about this concerns... Have you been doing something to stop it? Any advice... if it makes any sense I might join you!?


I'm just pointing out that windows comes with all the "little check boxes" already prechecked to allow for maximum "participation" by allowing the system to send everything to MS.

Key logging.
All audio within range of the system
Access to the camera for facial recognition login
Access to contacts
Access to photos
Access to files

All under the guise that they are enhancing your user experience.

I'll lease that access to them, but not for the price of a free OS.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

wallmaxx said:


> I'm just pointing out that windows comes with all the "little check boxes" already prechecked to allow for maximum "participation" by allowing the system to send everything to MS.
> 
> Key logging.
> All audio within range of the system
> ...


Speaking of "user experience", Microsoft is now pushing the technology onto Windows 7 & 8 users:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonk...re-now-installing-on-windows-7-and-windows-8/
*
et caveat emptor!!!*


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

*Turn off your key logger.....*

http://thehackernews.com/2015/09/windows10-keylogger-security.html


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Installed it Last night and noticed that my webcam light was on which normally means its functioning. Have a cover over the lens so was not to worried but still made me look into why it was on. Looks like shutting down some of these privacy settings cut it off but i think the Cortana monitoring through the Mic what i was saying but who knows. After i turned a bunch of that stuff off the light didn't come on after i done a reset. 

So far so good though. Heard so many people ***** about issues after install that i was real worried about doing the install. Only issue i had was had to do a restart to get Nvidia drivers to setup correctly to give me multi screen.


----------

